# have room for one diver this Saturday 11/8/14



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

we will be leaving out of Gulf Breeze probably won't hit anything over 100' we will be spearfishing but it is not required give me a call or shoot me a text if you're interested 777 6722


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dangit, daughters soccer game! 

I would love to hop on a trip with you guys sometime...


----------

